# JKD truth



## James Kovacich (Jun 15, 2009)

What do you think...
http://www.jkdtruth.com/


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 15, 2009)

I think that's a really good reference if lineage is important to you in JKD.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 20, 2009)

I've often thought about lineage as something that distracts people from the ultimate goal.  I mean to say that people tend to get bent out of shape about the politics and other generally weird crap.  Yet I also think its nice as it honors those who have put the time and effort in to learn under the authentic people in this art.


----------

